# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  ohio medicinal and edible plants

## nilespathfinder

hello im new to this site, but in the bush for years, gramps and uncles showed me alot down in missouri, but you guys have some plants and things up here we didnt have down there, so i was wondering if some one could like give me a handfull of plants in ohio i could do some reaserch and taste testing , and prepping for medicine purposes. trying to get fitted into this ohio life and surrondings. thanks for the info if you send any, lol.

----------


## crashdive123

PGVOutdoors may be able to help you with specifics of Ohio.  Here are a few resources I found that may be useful.

From Ohio University - http://www.plantbio.ohiou.edu/assets...ble_plants.pdf

From Trails.com - http://www.trails.com/list_2598_wild...ants-ohio.html

and from ehowfood - http://www.ehow.com/about_6732072_ed...life-ohio.html

----------


## natertot

> hello im new to this site, but in the bush for years, gramps and uncles showed me alot down in missouri, but you guys have some plants and things up here we didnt have down there, so i was wondering if some one could like give me a handfull of plants in ohio i could do some reaserch and taste testing , and prepping for medicine purposes. trying to get fitted into this ohio life and surrondings. thanks for the info if you send any, lol.


I understand. I grew up in Iowa and now live in SW Ohio. Lots to get use to. Plants have always been a wearker spot for me anyway though.

----------


## Rick

Stop by Barnes and Noble or look online for Medicinal Plants by the Pocket Naturalist. It's printed by Waterford Press. They litereally have dozens and dozens of different pocket guides. It's a laminated multi-fold guide that fits in your pocket. It has enough information and plants to keep you busy for a while. The cost on my copy is $5.95 but I've had it 3-4 years. 

I also have Edible Wild Plants by the Pocket Naturalist. I think both are excellent. 

http://www.waterfordpress.com/index....task,showType/

----------


## nilespathfinder

thank you guys, i found what ricks talking about and a book store here in findlay has all i want she said, no ones ever bought any , lol. and as far as crashes links i copied them all, and i feel your frustration natertot with the plant thing, not my best ability either.

----------


## natertot

Hey Niles, how much were those at the store you found? Was it a chain store?

----------


## your_comforting_company

Don't forget to ask you local cooperative extension agent too! He should have lots of good reference books.

----------


## Wildthang

> hello im new to this site, but in the bush for years, gramps and uncles showed me alot down in missouri, but you guys have some plants and things up here we didnt have down there, so i was wondering if some one could like give me a handfull of plants in ohio i could do some reaserch and taste testing , and prepping for medicine purposes. trying to get fitted into this ohio life and surrondings. thanks for the info if you send any, lol.


Niles, welcome to Ohio bruda! I live in Curtice and have been here 3 years. I just wanted to say that spring through fall, there is corn and soy beans everywhere around here. But the winter is a totally different story. You might start out by trying maple seeds, nettles, and white pine for winter survival food. I figure to survive in the winter around here, you better have a .22 and kill squirrels and rabbits for staples, also there are ponds everywhere so there is always fish!
Again, welcome to Ohio!

----------


## bushcraft_noob

I'm 14 and am wanting to get into bushcraft starting with medicine does anyone have any tips or ideas where I should start?

----------


## kyratshooter

Hey you're already half way to doing medicinal miracles..

You've brought a thread that has been dead for 4 years back to life!

Since you are already into the archives just keep digging, you will find someone to help you. Or you could try and google a forum on medicinal herbs.

Bushcraft itself has very little to do with medicine and medicinal herbs, although that is a small part of the knowledge.  

Bushcrafters can get by without much herbal knowledge, but a really good herbalist can operate their entire life an never spend a night in the woods.

----------


## celtos13

KYratshooter is right it is a very small part of actual bushcraft, however it's still a rather valuable skill set to have in it's  own right. A very good herbalist should know not only medicine, but also what's edible, and likewise what's poisonous, now I'm not advocating poisoning people but in a shtf scenario some blow darts tipped with a nasty poison paste can go a long way. And that's one use for herbs that most tend to forget, or overlook. Once again I'm in no way advocating the poisoning of another person unless your life is in danger... as stated above there are many many good books that can be purchased fairly cheap and a few websites and Facebook pages that can help you learn a decent amount for free. Not to mention that the members here would most likely be more than happy to point you in the right direction.

----------

